# 6.3F "Official" rollout will begin next week



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Starting next week the "official" rollout of "6.3F" will start so disconnect your phone lines now if you do not want it. 

As other have stated, the only thing addressed in this release is random reboot issue. This is not the upgrade that includes recently deleted folders, remote booking etc.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

What is your source for this information?


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Over in DBSTalk, Earl stated that the rollout actually began on Monday night:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1434967#post1434967


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

videojanitor said:


> Over in DBSTalk, Earl stated that the rollout actually began on Monday night:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1434967#post1434967


Correct... the authorizations started to be sent to the systems last night.
It is not "all at once"... it is the typical staggared release.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

OK, so what's your point? If Earl said so then it must be true. The email I received said next week. I just passed along what was given to me. No I can't post the email because it is "internal information."



videojanitor said:


> Over in DBSTalk, Earl stated that the rollout actually began on Monday night:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1434967#post1434967


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> OK, so what's your point? If Earl said so then it must be true. The email I received said next week. I just passed along what was given to me. No I can't post the email because it is "internal information."


Yikes.

Not to speak for VJ, but it seems the obvious point was to correct your error, and to improve the thread for everyone else. Why is everyone so touchy about that? (and everything else lately)

I'm sure everyone appreciates your information (I know I do), but other contributors added even more accurate information. That's kinda how it works. Just because you didn't have every detail nailed down is not anything disgraceful and no one is slamming you, so there's really no reason to have to justify what was a perfectly good original post. On this forum, lately, I'd consider that a qualified success. Chill.

Of course I guess we could editorialize and add a bunch of 's or 's if you really want to polarize things.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Actually (although I didn't make it clear), I was responding to the post that said "what is the source of this information?" I was giving that member a source, while at the same time adding further info about the time-frame. Didn't intend to dispute any else's info ...


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

So, how is this different than the 6.3f that came out in early December? I'm already running 6.3f on 3 HD receivers and it still reboots every time I record on/watch CBS and frequently when recording or watching on Fox - in fact, tonight ALL my HD boxes rebooted at the same time while Fox was on one of the tuners!

So how is 6.3f a fix?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

NytOwl666 said:


> So, how is this different than the 6.3f that came out in early December? I'm already running 6.3f on 3 HD receivers and it still reboots every time I record on/watch CBS and frequently when recording or watching on Fox - in fact, tonight ALL my HD boxes rebooted at the same time while Fox was on one of the tuners!
> 
> So how is 6.3f a fix?


are you sure? cuz all my receivers are on 6.3_e_, and i had thought that people with the cbs reboot problem were those with 6.3c or 6.3d.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Successfully installed overnight.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

So, what IS this, just a bug update, or is this the system update they were talking about? Since, well, it doesn't appear to offer any of the remote programming functionality they alluded to.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well i'll keep my fingers crossed it fixes the following:

1. 1xFF freezes the pic on 57 and 3 in philly and now has spread to channel 6. my 3.1 doesnt have this issue

2. while scrolling thru the todo list, it freezes/bongs or will reset to the top of the list or will just flip to random screens. We are very heavy todo users (curses to the hr20 update lol) and this is a royal PITA

Other than that it's fine and F better not introduce anything else to this box  
I havent had a missed recording in a very long time and only the occasional reboot.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tivoboy said:


> So, what IS this, just a bug update, or is this the system update they were talking about? Since, well, it doesn't appear to offer any of the remote programming functionality they alluded to.


This is just a stability/bug update...
It is not the "spring" update, that will bring those 3 new features.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> This is just a stability/bug update...
> It is not the "spring" update, that will bring those 3 new features.


What 3 features?


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

whsbuss said:


> What 3 features?


The ability to schedule via website, retrieve the last 3 deleted programs and ummm I can't remember the third&#8230;.. Oh yea overlap protection (I am not sure what it is)...
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...T=120-4H-070809final&m=1204H0005yn3m00407402d


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I just can't figure out why DirecTV would even bother to install an upgrade to the TiVo units when all indications point to them wanting to be done with TiVo. Something just doesn't add up.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

As long as they've got a contract with Tivo, they may as well make Tivo work for it, no?


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

If they want to keep me as a customer, they had better keep my DirecTiVo units working, even when the HD units are only good for HD OTA and SD satellite service.

We have not had many reboots on our 2 HR10 units, but zero occurrences would be better, like life before 6.x.


----------



## willgetin (Dec 23, 2005)

I forced a call on my hr10-250 2 nights ago. Last night the 6.3f update was sitting on my box. I used the slicer to install it about 10:30pm last night. 

I cannot attest to any stability changes yet, since after I verified that the system came up after install, I went to bed. 

I will record Fox HD on 88 tonight between 8-9pm EST as my box always reboots at 8:46pm when recording Fox HD on 88. I went from "c" to "f" as an fyi...


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Got update last night on 1 of my 4 HR10's, but none of my 3 SD units.


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

willgetin said:


> I forced a call on my hr10-250 2 nights ago. Last night the 6.3f update was sitting on my box. I used the slicer to install it about 10:30pm last night.
> 
> I cannot attest to any stability changes yet, since after I verified that the system came up after install, I went to bed.
> 
> I will record Fox HD on 88 tonight between 8-9pm EST as my box always reboots at 8:46pm when recording Fox HD on 88. I went from "c" to "f" as an fyi...


How difficult is it to use The Slicer on my 2 PTVnet hacked HR10-250s? Or is it just better to reformat my 500GB HD factory setting and let it upgrade to 6.3f to eliminate all the REBOOTS that happen on BOTH of my HR10-250s running PTVnet 6.3c?


----------



## willgetin (Dec 23, 2005)

I upgraded from c to f. As long as you have telnet access, it is very easy. Follow the instructions here.
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6

Well, my first night watching with "f" installed.

Everything worked great. 100%. No reboot, no stuttering, no flaky audio. All of the little things I had an issue with were non-existent tonight.

However, now I need to re-enable 30 sec skip (which I knew I would have to).

Also, the only times I can say 100% for sure it would reboot is when recording American Idol Tue and Wed nights at 8:46pm on channel 88. So while I am pretty confident that I see a tremendous improvement in my system, I will hold out final judgment until next Tuesday night.


----------



## HDTivo4prez (Mar 1, 2004)

willgetin said:


> I forced a call on my hr10-250 2 nights ago. Last night the 6.3f update was sitting on my box. I used the slicer to install it about 10:30pm last night.
> 
> I cannot attest to any stability changes yet, since after I verified that the system came up after install, I went to bed.
> 
> I will record Fox HD on 88 tonight between 8-9pm EST as my box always reboots at 8:46pm when recording Fox HD on 88. I went from "c" to "f" as an fyi...


If you forced a call, do you have to keep telephone line connected to receive the update or does it come down the stream. Please advise.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The update comes via the satellite. The phone call is needed to have it installed.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Wow, I figured that DirecTV had stopped making updates for the HR10. Hopefully this will fix the occasional lockups I've been getting. Great to see more new features coming soon too! I'm keeping my HR10 as long as DLB remains off of the HR20.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Todd said:


> Wow, I figured that DirecTV had stopped making updates for the HR10. Hopefully this will fix the occasional lockups I've been getting. Great to see more new features coming soon too! I'm keeping my HR10 as long as DLB remains off of the HR20.


Well, hang onto your hat. There's another one coming this spring that will give some functionality that went to series 2 SD units.  After that, I wouldn't expect any more, except to fix a bug or two that got through.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

rickmeoff said:


> are you sure? cuz all my receivers are on 6.3_e_, and i had thought that people with the cbs reboot problem were those with 6.3c or 6.3d.


"CBS reboot", huh? That's curious. Could you elaborate? Until this thread I did not know there was a random reboot problem, I just thought I had HDD issues. 2 of my units are on 3.1 but another on 6.3b (I pulled the plug a little late) reboots in the middle of Letterman about once a week.

Needless to say, I am watching this up rev closely.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I maintained, denied by DirecTV, that something in the digital datastream of certain OTA stations was interacting with the 6.3e code and causing my HR-10 to become unresponsive, lockup and randomly reboot. They insisted it was a harddisk problem and replaced it with an HR20. I continued to search for solutions on the failing receiver and began by locking out what I had identified as the offending station.

Guess what? Since then I've experienced zero problems.

Since I would like to have the capability of recording that OTA station again, I may test out 6.3f for stability. Hope it works.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

Jon J said:


> They insisted it was a harddisk problem and replaced it with an HR20. I continued to search for solutions on the failing receiver and began by locking out what I had identified as the offending station.
> 
> Guess what? Since then I've experienced zero problems.
> 
> Since I would like to have the capability of recording that OTA station again, I may test out 6.3f for stability. Hope it works.


If you actually did get a HR20, not a HR21, you should be able to record the same OTA station with the HR20.

The HR20 has OTA inputs, while the HR21 does not.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

BruceShultes said:


> If you actually did get a HR20, not a HR21, you should be able to record the same OTA station with the HR20.
> 
> The HR20 has OTA inputs, while the HR21 does not.


Of course he has the capability. I think he wants the capability of recording it without random reboots.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Is anyone getting the 6.3f update "naturally"?

Maybe we should start a poll?

My Hr10-250 is operating flawlessly, almost hate to update.

BTW, my HR20-100 is also operating properly and I'm happy with it.........never thought I'd say that.

John


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes. A number of people have reported units beginning to update.


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

Jon J said:


> I maintained, denied by DirecTV, that something in the digital datastream of certain OTA stations was interacting with the 6.3e code and causing my HR-10 to become unresponsive, lockup and randomly reboot. They insisted it was a harddisk problem and replaced it with an HR20. I continued to search for solutions on the failing receiver and began by locking out what I had identified as the offending station.
> 
> Guess what? Since then I've experienced zero problems.
> 
> Since I would like to have the capability of recording that OTA station again, I may test out 6.3f for stability. Hope it works.


You're ABSOLUTELY right about the reboots. I have TWO HR10-250s that BOTH have been rebooting SIMULTANEOUSLY during certain programs, American Idol being one. EXTREMELY frustrating, especially since DirecTV started calling me "coincidentally" right after these reboots started to offer me a "free" DirecTV DVR... without mentioning I'd lose my OTA viewing and recording. Coincidence? I don't think so.

I'm going to download and install the latest DirecTV / TiVo "F" software on the original TiVo HD that came with one of my HR10-250s and see if these REBOOTs go away. If so, I're have to use The Slicer to try to keep my library of recorded shows OR buy yet another copy (I've already had to buy TWO to "fix" previous TiVo reboot problems) of InstantCake & PTVnet, crack open my Dell PowerEdge server to reburn my TiVo HDs, then reinstall them... A really frustrating P.I.T.A. to fix a DirecTV / TiVo software problem.

These companies are starting to make Microsoft look good... OK, well maybe not THAT bad.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

TyroneShoes said:


> "CBS reboot", huh? That's curious. Could you elaborate? Until this thread I did not know there was a random reboot problem, I just thought I had HDD issues. 2 of my units are on 3.1 but another on 6.3b (I pulled the plug a little late) reboots in the middle of Letterman about once a week.
> 
> Needless to say, I am watching this up rev closely.


there was a pretty lengthy thread here about people who were still on one of the older sw levels (3.1x?) who were having reboot problems *only* on cbs ota.

i was one of them.

like many others, i plugged my hr10 back into the phone jack and after about a week, it upgraded to 6.3e and my reboot problems were gone.

*edited to add:

the ota/cbs reboot problem was with 6.3b which sounds like its affecting your one unit just like it did everyone else, as seen here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=372083&highlight=cbs+reboots


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I guess I haven't been recording the correct channels as my HR10 doesn't reboot. Still waiting for the "f" update.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I guess I haven't been recording the correct channels as my HR10 doesn't reboot. Still waiting for the "f" update.


ditto...with 6.x and 3.1 ... We really need to get out more 

i'm unhappy to report hr20 had dropouts on the local news mpeg4 tonight..sigh


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I just forced a call in on both of my HR10-250s and they both said "pending restart" after the call completed. A restart took about 15 minutes and both now are at the 6.3f version.


----------



## JoeCraw (Apr 23, 2004)

I've been f'd.

Can't wait to be g'eed


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Once we all get 6.3f then we can start talking about 6.4 or whatever the "real" upgrade will be called. Maybe they will call it 7.0!


----------



## AllYourBase (Oct 24, 2007)

6.4 sounds about right...


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I got me some 'f' last night!  So far so good.


----------



## willgetin (Dec 23, 2005)

Update:

After rebooting for the last several weeks at the exact same time and the exact same days, I am pleased to say:

with 6.3f on my box, it did NOT reboot last night while watching American Idol. Since I installed f, it has not rebooted once.

From TivoWebPlus 2.0 Uptime:	6d 11h 38m 04s

Also, there were audio issues on the HD channels (primarily OTA), where audio would stutter. That is no longer happening either. It did stutter once last night, but if you see my location, we under a tornado warning until 11pm, so it was raining cats and dogs..

However, if those people are right that most of these issues are caused by a bad sector, maybe I will see these problems again if another update comes down and I go back to using the other partition. Until then, I am HAPPY!


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

willgetin said:


> ...but if you see my location, we under a tornado warning until 11pm, so it was raining cats and dogs..


You need to put your location in your profile if you want us to know it.


----------



## willgetin (Dec 23, 2005)

Ummm. Its there... It was just... invisible before. Yeah, thats it. It was invisible before.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

I've been f'd and loving it!


----------



## willgetin (Dec 23, 2005)

So far I've been up

Uptime:	10d 18h 31m 51s

Still an occasional audio glitch, but nowhere near as bad as before. Still extremely happy.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

still no love here but if no one has an issue with it i'll keep the line plugged in....i hate my todo list jumping around all the time and am hoping for a fix


----------



## willgetin (Dec 23, 2005)

I did encounter a strange occurrence with 6.3f on Monday...

My local CBS station OTA wasn't coming in. No signal. I went to check signal strength in Settings. It showed zero. I then checked the other OTA (ABC) that I watch. It also showed zero. I thought that was odd, so I exited changed the channel to the OTA ABC station. No problem, picture came up, looked sharp, perfect. Went back into Settings and checked signal strength again for the ABC channel... Zero. I checked the other OTA channel signals, NADA.

I thought to myself, that can't be right since I can watch some of the channels that show no signal strength. So I restarted the box. After the box restarted, I could then see signal strength for the OTA channels...

So my uptime has been reset, but by me, kind of...


----------



## Rich1 (Jan 17, 2005)

willgetin said:


> I did encounter a strange occurrence with 6.3f on Monday...
> 
> My local CBS station OTA wasn't coming in. No signal. I went to check signal strength in Settings. It showed zero. I then checked the other OTA (ABC) that I watch. It also showed zero. I thought that was odd, so I exited changed the channel to the OTA ABC station. No problem, picture came up, looked sharp, perfect. Went back into Settings and checked signal strength again for the ABC channel... Zero. I checked the other OTA channel signals, NADA.
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue the other night with 6.3f. Although it appeared that American Idol recorded from my local OTA Fox station, when I tried to watch it, I received a message indicating that the show was not recorded because the recorder could not detect a signal on my local FOX channel. There was nothing in the recording history that indicated a problem. In looking at the information on the American Idol recording, it showed that it recorded 2 hours and the OTA channel was correct. But, it will not play back the recording ... I get the message indicating that the recorder did not detect a signal and it will not allow me to skip past the message. American Idol recorded fine on a 2nd HR10-250 with 6.3f that I own that uses the same roof antenna and set-up. My signal strength for OTA channels is always above 90% (I'm very close to the towers). So, I wonder if this was the same issue that willgetin had where you can watch the OTA channel but the signal strength indicates zero for some reason and the recorder assumes it can not record the program since the signal strength is zero. I have a feeling we are going to hear more issues related to this as more people receive 6.3f. Hopefully this is an isolated case.


----------



## dm999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Hello all!!!

I Zippered my 2 HR10-250's about a year or so ago. Both are running 6.3d. I TWP shows only the 6.3d version of the software on both boxes...I never got the D/L for 6.3e. We've been seeing the same reboot issues as many others, and I'm convinced that it's related to CBS, but that seems to have been mentioned here as well.

So, I'm hearing some good things about 6.3f, but I'm concerned that I haven't seen the images come down yet. Is there anything that I need to do on the zippered units to get them to D/L the new slices? I seem to remember that I should expect the units to D/L the slices, but since I have FakeCall running (to allow Caller ID w/o updates), that the new slices would never install. Is this correct, or is there some magic dance-step I need to go through to get 6.3f to D/L.

Thanks in advance, 

Trace Wilson


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dm999 said:


> Hello all!!!
> 
> I Zippered my 2 HR10-250's about a year or so ago. Both are running 6.3d. I TWP shows only the 6.3d version of the software on both boxes...I never got the D/L for 6.3e. We've been seeing the same reboot issues as many others, and I'm convinced that it's related to CBS, but that seems to have been mentioned here as well.
> 
> ...


Here are the commands to get and load the slices for 6.3f on the HR10-250:


```
cd /var/packages
wget http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.3f-01-2-357
sh ./getslice-6.3f-01-2-357
```
Some relevant discussion here, but if you are looking to just force the update, you can do so using normal installSw.tcl methods discussed in the underground and other places.

Lou


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got 6.3f on my SD-Tivo and HD-Tivo in the past week.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm trying the method in tivoupgrade's post, as I don't seem to be getting the slices...but I get this error when running sh and the getslice-

You currently have 58 MB of available space on your var partition
You must have at least 86 MB available to unpack slices
Try deleting or moving some files, then run this script again.
exiting now...

I'm sure there's something obvious I'm missing. Can anyone help?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

swizzlest said:


> I'm sure there's something obvious I'm missing.


Yeah. You need to delete some stuff in /var to make more room for the slices to fit in there. You need to get rid of at least 28 MB worth of stuff. Either delete it or move it to root (/). Do *ls -lR /var > /var/foo*. That'll create a text file in /var named foo that lists everything you've got in /var. Attach the "foo" output file here, and maybe we can tell what you can safely get rid of.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, I think the issue is that I just don't know what to delete. Here's the file. Thanks for your help!

HDTivo-bash# joe foo
Processing '//.joerc'...done
Processing '//.joerc'...done
IW foo (Modified) Row 2 Col 1 0:31 Ctrl-K H for help

/var:
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 1024 Sep 27 22:52 TWP
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 Jan 2 1970 cache
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 450 Feb 17 09:22 cronlog-main
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jan 2 1970 dev
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jul 19 2007 etc
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 24 00:30 foo
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 Jul 19 2007 hack
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Feb 24 00:28 log
drwxr-xr-x 2 1048576 851968 12288 Jan 2 1970 lost+found
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 75 Feb 23 22:13 mtab
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Feb 22 23:56 packages
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Aug 3 2007 persist
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Feb 22 01:57 run
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jul 19 2007 spool
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 Jul 19 2007 state
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 23 09:54 timestamp
drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 3072 Feb 24 00:30 tmp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jan 2 1970 utils
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2 Jul 19 2007 vardelete_flag

/var/TWP:
-rw------- 1 root root 5940 Sep 27 22:52 DEADJOE
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jul 19 2007 backups
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Dec 11 16:52 config
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7359 Sep 27 22:34 hackman.cfg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 118060 Sep 27 22:34 hackman.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 23098 Sep 27 22:34 hackman_create_cfg.tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30265 Sep 27 22:34 hackman_util.tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6379 Sep 27 22:34 varbackup
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22042 Sep 27 22:34 xPlusz.itcl

/var/TWP/backups:

/var/TWP/config:
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1227 Dec 12 19:04 dyncfg.cfg
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12000 Sep 27 23:14 hackman.cfg
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6420 Sep 27 23:03 module_cache.cfg
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 398 Jan 11 2007 recoptions.cfg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1856 Sep 27 23:16 tivoweb.cfg

/var/cache:
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 Jan 2 1970 tivo

/var/cache/tivo:
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 9216 Feb 24 00:30 guide


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Might want to move all of that TiVoWebPlus stuff out of /var and into a directory in the root partition; that will make a good amount of room.

The added bonus of not keeping apps installed in /var is that they may not vanish mysteriously if /var is to ever be rebuilt due to corruption.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Da Goon said:


> Attach the "foo" output file here, and maybe we can tell what you can safely get rid of.


It's /var. You can safely get rid of all of it. The only way there is something in /var which is not expendable is in the event that it has been manually put there. Speaking of, what's a good way to trigger a /var rebuild? I needed to do it once, and just did _dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/filename_, waited until all the space in /var was used up, and rebooted. I'm sure there's a less crude way to trigger a /var rebuild, no?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

CrashHD said:


> It's /var. You can safely get rid of all of it. The only way there is something in /var which is not expendable is in the event that it has been manually put there. Speaking of, what's a good way to trigger a /var rebuild? I needed to do it once, and just did _dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/filename_, waited until all the space in /var was used up, and rebooted. I'm sure there's a less crude way to trigger a /var rebuild, no?


I think an "mfsassert -please" will do it. But I wouldn't recommend it even if it did.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

CrashHD said:


> It's /var. You can safely get rid of all of it.


I know you can "safely" get rid of it, I was just thinking of possible hacks that could have been stored there. The tivo will rebuild var by using mke2fs if it thinks it's corrupted. Take a look at the StageB_PostKickstart/CleanupVar.sh script.



tivoupgrade said:


> I think an "mfsassert -please" will do it.


mfsassert -please is the same as a Kickstart 57 which IIRC, triggers a GSOD. There are examples in some StageA and StageD scripts, checkforpanic.sh and checkmfsassert.sh.



swizzlest said:


> Here's the file...


That's only part of it. I meant to use ftp to get it from the tivo and upload as an attachment to your post. You can just delete all of var, but you've obviously got some hacks in there.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

6.3f loaded overnight. So far remote seems to have better response.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Alright, here's the foo file.....

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

swizzlest said:


> Alright, here's the foo file.....
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


In TWP you can clear some of your log files to gain some space. A few large files that jumped out were


```
-rw-r--r--    1 40278425 -1599799  8609679 Feb 24 00:25 kernel
-rw-r--r--    1 40278425 -1599799  6754150 Feb 24 00:30 messages
-rw-r--r--    1 40278425 -1599799  9962426 Feb 24 00:16 tclient
-rw-r--r--    1 40278425 -1599799 11395072 Feb 24 00:11 tivoLog.prv
-rw-r--r--    1 40278425 -1599799  5013680 Feb 23 21:06 tverr
-rw-r--r--    1 40278425 -1599799 10182855 Feb 24 00:30 tvlog
```
clear those and you should have plenty of space to do your update.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

A little closer....does this mean I did something dumb like delete installsw?



> Checking your system for required utilities...
> find is present
> wget is present
> tar is present
> ...


Edit:

install dir did not exist in root, so had to go and makedir and chmod 755 directory

mkdir install
chmod 755 /install

re-ran slicer, it upgraded.

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Man alive....I ran the slicer, it ran OK and said it upgraded, rebooted and it's still at 6.3c!

Plus it seems to have removed all telnet and ftp access.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so far f and all is well. But wife was watching a recorded program and it rebooted on her...no biggie


----------



## TomB (Apr 28, 2000)

newsposter said:


> so far f and all is well. But wife was watching a recorded program and it rebooted on her...no biggie


Got F about a week ago, and our reboot problem became a 'reboot with the occasional complete freeze' problem. Called support back (they had indicated F would resolve the reboot problem) and they asked us to do a 'reset and clear', which we will do tonight, but am pessimistic. Sigh.....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ooops i wasnt clear...she was watching a recorded program at 2am ish and i guess it didnt know it and wanted to install F right away


----------



## dm999 (Oct 26, 2002)

tivoupgrade said:


> Here are the commands to get and load the slices for 6.3f on the HR10-250:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Well, like another user below, I didn't have enough space on /var...only 56BM free. I deleted the /vat/log/tvlog, whcih was about 19-20MB. After deleting the file 'df' still showed the same usage numbers as before the delete. 'du' in var showed only 44MB in use vs. the original 64MB.

So, how long does it normally take for 'df' to recognize that files have been deleted? Is there a way to force it update? I ran 'sync' a couple of times with no joy. I finally rebooted the box, and after that the numbers updated. Unfortunately I was 1 MB short for the getslice script to run . Now I've deleted the the /var/log/tclient (7MB), but again, df is not showing the usage difference.

Thanks in advance...

Trace


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

dm999 said:


> Well, like another user below, I didn't have enough space on /var...only 56BM free. I deleted the /vat/log/tvlog, whcih was about 19-20MB. After deleting the file 'df' still showed the same usage numbers as before the delete. 'du' in var showed only 44MB in use vs. the original 64MB.
> 
> So, how long does it normally take for 'df' to recognize that files have been deleted? Is there a way to force it update? I ran 'sync' a couple of times with no joy. I finally rebooted the box, and after that the numbers updated. Unfortunately I was 1 MB short for the getslice script to run . Now I've deleted the the /var/log/tclient (7MB), but again, df is not showing the usage difference.


That doesn't really make any sense...just rm -r /var/log/* and reboot. If you still don't have enough space, grab a listing of var's contents as swizzlest did earlier in the thread and attach the list to your post.


----------



## funinthesun (Jan 20, 2008)

Is the 6.3f version that is being provided right now for HR21 and HR10-250 units also?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hmmm unexpected boot in middle of the day today...this better not be a habit.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

funinthesun said:


> Is the 6.3f version that is being provided right now for HR21 and HR10-250 units also?


6.3f is for all Series2 directv tivos. The HR21 is NOT a tivo.


----------



## accupolka (Aug 2, 2007)

After receiving the new 6.3f release last week, I noticed that the off-air signal strength function stopped working. All frequencies (2-69) showed 0 strength and the tone was constant. I then tried the restart command and the function was completely restored.

I was worried that Directv had disabled the feature, but I guess something in the upgrade caused a temporary problem.


----------



## dm999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> That doesn't really make any sense...just rm -r /var/log/* and reboot. If you still don't have enough space, grab a listing of var's contents as swizzlest did earlier in the thread and attach the list to your post.


Sorry...wasn't clear. 'df' showed the correct space AFTER a reboot. I was just trying to figure out if there was a way to get 'df' to show the correct values WITHOUT a reboot.

Thanks,

Trace


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

dm999 said:


> Sorry...wasn't clear. 'df' showed the correct space AFTER a reboot. I was just trying to figure out if there was a way to get 'df' to show the correct values WITHOUT a reboot.


Something is wrong. There is no reason to have to reboot for it to show correctly.


----------



## mathewss (Jan 23, 2006)

I have been putting this off per other projects but last week in noticed i was rebooting all over the place so I figured it was time.

http://pastebin.com/m2bf38283

As you can see from the output I had some very strange error in my slicer. Dont want to continue till i get some input.


----------



## dm999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> Something is wrong. There is no reason to have to reboot for it to show correctly.


I found that if I use

cp /dev/null /var/log/<log-file-name>

then 'df' immediately shows the correct values. Looked at the wipelog script in /busybox and found it does the same thing.


----------

